# I messed up...



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 19, 2009)

BIG time!

A couple days ago, one because I was too tired and traumatized, and two because last night we had quite the electrical storm (got about 10.5 mm last night), I did something that I'm still feeling pretty darn guilty about.  Even though everyone says "it's nothing, don't worry about it."

I buggered up the truck pretty good.

It was an accident really, and didn't how it happened, but somehow I had gotten distracted and went over the center line.  Mom let me know but then stupid me over corrected and things went from there.  The truck started fish-tailing, I panicked and didn't let my foot off the gas (which I should've), and into the ditch we went, and straight into the trees.  We weren't going that fast, but still it was enough speed to ruin the front bumper and tear the little cow-catcher off on the front.  AND put a nice big tree branch underneath.

So the truck's a write-off.  Unfortunately, because I really liked it and was hoping I'd be able to use it when I got my driver's liscence.  But as always, plans change with the unexpected.

And not to mention how sick I felt about it.  Soon after we hit the trees and mom told me to take my foot off the gas and turn off the truck, did I start screaming and apologizing profusely to her.  I wouldn't stop crying for a good 5 or 10 minutes, I felt so bad.

But fortunately, no one was hurt (except the truck), just a minor scrape from clambering thru the bush and trees to the ditch.  

So now, we are borrowing my grandpa's van for the time being until mom settles on a new vehicle.  The old car that we once drove is out of commission as well because the transmission is shot. And othe old Ford is too old and worn out to be on public roads, and our GMC truck has been apart for I dunno how long.  So yeah, you could imagine our circumstances right now.

We HAVE been wanting to get a new vehicle, but not as sudden nor in this situation.  (I've been vouching for GMC or Chevy, since I'm more partial to them than Ford or Dodge, even more so than Toyota or Nissan or those other "foreign-made" vehicles.)

I'm okay now, just wanted to share my little story with you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 19, 2009)

As long as you and your mom are okay, that's what matters. I had an accident with our van a little while ago and felt bad to. But, we were okay and the van went into the shop. All is well now and it will be for you too. Take a deep breath and move on.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 19, 2009)

This too shall pass 

This will be one of those lessons that you remember and will HELP you with your driving, etc... in the future.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Kitty.  My boss sorta said the same thing.  He said that if you fall off your horse, you have to get back on.

But even then, I don't want to get back to driving until I KNOW I feel comfortable doing it again.  And that ain't until later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 19, 2009)

Get back into it right away. I had to drive the loaner car home within a couple of  hours after the accident. I was nervous about it but, I'm glad it was right away and got that done with. You'll do fine.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with Kitty-get back to it, it'll be harder if you wait.
An experience like that can be pretty scary, but it can make you a better driver. Keep going


----------



## mully (Jul 19, 2009)

We all learn lessons from our mistakes that I the price we pay for being human.  Good you were not hurt and a truck is just a "thing" Don't blame yourself as experience changes how we will do the next time. Dust yourself off and drive some more and just consider this one of life's lessons.  May God be with you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry you wrecked out the truck.that can be replaced.glad you an your mom are ok.now get back to driving.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  This past day we've had the truck looked at again and the guys at the auto place said the truck was in fact a total write off.  So now, the only thing to do is to have it towed to the wreckers where we'll sell it and let them deal with it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 21, 2009)




----------

